# Account löschen



## Koepi (8. November 2007)

Spiel(t)e WoW mit dem Namen Odinsenkel.
Mit diesem Namen verstiess ich gegen die Namensbestimmungen des Realms. Deshalb wurde meine Verbindung unterbrochen und ich durfte mich mit einem neuen Namen einloggen. Der komplette Char blieb aber bestehen. Jetzt bin ich hier bei Buffed unter Odinsenkel registriert, und möchte den Namen wechseln. Geht das überhaupt, oder muß ich diesen Account hier komplett löschen? Und wenn ja, wo und wie geht das? Danke an Euch


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2007)

wieso verstößt der denn gegen die richtlinien die ticken ja echt net mehr sauber^^


----------



## LittleFay (10. November 2007)

Wegen Odin:



> Religiöse Namen oder Figuren
> 
> Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, die offen oder versteckt:
> 
> * wichtige Religionen oder religiöse Figuren darstellen (z.B. Jesus, Christentum, Buddha)



Wobei ich eher denke, dass er auf einem Rollenspiel-Server spielt, da sind nämlich Namen mit Bezug zur realen Welt verboten:



> Namensgebung mit Bezug auf die wirkliche Welt
> 
> Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, die offen oder versteckt:
> 
> * in jeglicher Weise Bezug auf sehr bekannte Personen, Charaktere, Plätze oder Symbole nehmen (i.e. Britneyspears, Austinpowers, Mcdonalds, Helmutkohl, Berlin)


----------



## B3N (11. November 2007)

Hallo Odinsenkel,

in deinen Einstellungen, kannst du deinen Anzeigenamen ändern. Dies ist der Name, der Sichtbar für alle ist. Dein Loginnamen bleibt aber gleich.

Hier der Link: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=U...ODE=dname_start


----------



## Natálya (30. Dezember 2007)

"Fehlermeldung:
Dir fehlt die Berechtigung, um diese Funktion nutzen zu können. Falls Du nicht angemeldet sein solltest, kannst Du dies nachholen (siehe unten)."
Würde mein Anzeigename auch gerne ändern... bzw. kann es sein, dass der Link eben nur für deinen Acc is, wo in den Einstellungen finde ich das denn bei mir? Hab schon rumgesucht aber nix gefunden.


----------



## Lyminia (11. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich würd mal gern wissen, wie ich einen buffed-Account löschen kann? Ich habe mich zweimal registriert und möchte nun das erste Profil löschen. 

Danke für die Antwort im Voraus!


----------



## Pomela (11. Januar 2008)

Lyminia schrieb:


> Hi, ich würd mal gern wissen, wie ich einen buffed-Account löschen kann? Ich habe mich zweimal registriert und möchte nun das erste Profil löschen.
> 
> Danke für die Antwort im Voraus!



Schreibe eine PM an ZAM und lass dich löschen. Um sicherzustellen, dass Du das auch wirklich bist, solltest Du diese PM mit dem zu löschenden Account erstellen.

Löschungspflichten im Internet bei Ausscheiden eines Forum-Mitglieds


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Löschungspflichten im Internet bei Ausscheiden eines Forum-Mitglieds



Das ist uns durchaus klar - jedoch müssen wir keine Funktion anbieten, mit der ein Mitglied seine Mitgliedschaft selbstständig beenden kann. Das führen wir auch nicht ein, denn dann können wir einen Banner übers Forum schalten: "Netiquette-Ignorieren, flamen, Account löschen, neu anmelden und den Mist unter neuem Namen ungestört weiterführen: Bitte Hier!".

Natürlich löschen wir den Account auf wunsch nachdem, wie du bereits erwähntest, er/sie nachweisen kann, dass das Profil ihm/ihr gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lîghtmân1 (9. März 2010)

Hallo der ist zwar schon etwas älter hier würde aber gern meinen anzeige namen ändern finde aber die option nicht kann mir evt einer helfen danke im vorraus


----------



## xashija (11. März 2010)

Ich zitiere mal aus unserem FAQ-Sticky:



> Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?
> Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.
> 
> Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich.
> ...


----------

